# Rusty - hairy lurcher @ Kent Greyhound Rescue



## KGR (Sep 9, 2011)

Rusty is absolutely gorgeous. He is still an active 7 year old and would love a family who will be around quite a lot of the time or who have other dogs to keep him company. He was a working dog but has been retired by his owner, which is why he is looking for a new home. Rusty is good with other dogs and children but not cats.

Rusty need a nice secure garden to run around in and owners who will enjoy taking him on walks.


































He is castrated, vaccinated and chipped.

We do rehome outside Kent but you will need to travel to Kent to meet Rusty and again to collect him after your homecheck,. We will also need to be able to arrange a homecheck in your area. A set donation fee of £150 is payable which helps with the ongoing costs of running the charity.

If you are interested in Rusty please call KGR on 01303 271131, email us at [email protected] or see him on our website at Kent Greyhound Rescue | Rehoming Greyhounds and Lurchers

We are also on facebook

Kent Greyhound Rescue
Registered Charity 11138841


----------

